# Happy Christmas



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Christmas love and wishes to all of you still on the journey. Or who have ended your journey but still check in here.
its a quick 1 as I have a toddler ramming his toy bus into my leg 

FF holds a special place in my heart as if it wasnt for the amazing women here  I wouldn't have my boy

Wishing all you ladies love, light,rest and peace after a difficult year. 
May 2021 be the year that many more dreams come true

Lots of love ❤🧡💛💚💙💜
Kj


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you all 🎄🎄🥳🥳

I found Christmas very tough when I was TTC each year so sending love to all xx


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Ditto! I found so much help, information and support here over the years! People often don't understand what these struggles can be like, but you can be sure someone on here probably does! We had a looong 7 year journey after a devastating late loss and then loads of other shorter ones, treatments, tests and different clinics. I'm so relieved we stuck at it through all the difficult times, as I absolutely adore my little boy! 

Wishing you all love and all the support you could need xx


----------

